# Twin Bridges Upper Colorado recommended way to float it?



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.blm.gov/style/medialib/b....File.dat/Upper_Colorado_River_Guide.2015.pdf

Has good info. Nice section good fishing and nobody out generally especially weekdays. Have a blast!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

Did it last week. It's read and run the whole way. Stay left at pinball, don't hit the bridge. The bridge construction area has a sign that says "stay center of river square". I think that translates into "go down the middle". There are no hazards in this section unless you have never rowed before.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Losthwy said:


> I''l be floating the upper Colorado below Pinball *TWIN Bridges* down stream of MM 52 (Not Two Bridges, easy to confuse the two) on the Colorado River has a hazard. What is the best way to safely float it at 1200 cfs. Pinball rapid, according to a map I have states, keep left of pylon. But I have not found any info on Twin Bridges.


 Pin ball rapid has a bridge support on river right, stay as far left as you can without getting caught up in the rocks and sleepers on the left. At high flows, brushing weeds on the left shore is a good plan, the bridge support gets about a 5' pillow and will ruin your day.

Jack flats is a read and run a mile or so after pin ball.

Twin bridges is kind of a nasty slalom of bridge supports with very significant wrap and flip potential at high flows. I take a right line there, and a far right at high water, hugging the right bank as I approach. Kind of a nasty spot.

Last time I was down there we caught up to the boat ahead of us because they popped it at twin bridges on sharp metal. There is a fast paced longer class 2+ afterwards when the waters up. Both Pin ball and Twin bridges can be scouted during shuttle, and should be scouted at least at high water. It is good to at least know where they are your first time down,so you don't get caught with a hand in the cooler at the wrong time. I enjoy that stretch quite a bit.


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*fire ban*

Is there a fire ban in place from Catamount to Dotsero?


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Doesn't look like it. That's Eagle County, and as far as I can tell, they don't have any restrictions in place. This website is pretty helpful as long as you know what county you'll be in...
Colorado Emergency Management: Fire Bans & Danger


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

mattman said:


> Pin ball rapid has a bridge support on river right, stay as far left as you can without getting caught up in the rocks and sleepers on the left. At high flows, brushing weeds on the left shore is a good plan, the bridge support gets about a 5' pillow and will ruin your day.
> 
> Jack flats is a read and run a mile or so after pin ball.
> 
> ...


I hear that. Funny and good advice.


----------

